# What happened with my pleco? look at the photos



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi, 

Something odd happened with a fin of my albino bristlenose pleco. His right fin turned into a red stuck.
Please, look at the photos.

What is that? Why this happened?
Can I cure him?

Thank you.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

It could be a bacterial infection or an injury from fighting. I think it looks more like a bacterial infection. You can cure this with meds.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I will try to add some salt.
He looks better today, his fin is not so red.


----------

